# Moving To Portugal Advice Needed



## paul44

Hi everyone this is my first post here although I have been on to the Spanish forum before.
I am looking for info on relocating to Portugal with the wife our first thought was Spain but there seems so many rules and regulations over there that I'm beginning to think its not worth it I hope someone will tell me Portugal is not so bad!!!!!!

Our requirements are pretty normal we don't need school's because our kids are grown up and I was lucky enough to retire last year at 50 and we are ok money wise so don't need to work anymore

I would really appriciate if someone could help us with suggestions on nices places to look at needs to be within walking distance of shops,bars, ect as I don't want to do much driving.

our plan is to rent for 5-6 months next summer to get a feel first then consider buying if we like it maybe somewhere along the coast? although not adverse to inland either would be nice to have a british community around as well (we are originally from london)

I know this is a bit vague but any help to get us started/thinking would be appriciated


Cheers


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Paul

First let me wish you luck.

First find a few areas that appeal to your needs. Then visit each area and have a base to stay and daily travel out in each direction. After time you will get a feel for each of the areas you travel to. 

Then start searching for information about the area, use the Forum that's what Forums are for. Ask as many questions that you need as often as you need. You will need answers it's no good guessing.

Look for agents that has an office and on their website display their AMI number, this number tells you the agent is registered. 

These are the steps i took sadly i am still in the UK. 

Good luck

Peter the 666 man


----------



## John999

*Moving to Portugal*

Hi Paul44
To start of let me tell you that the Portuguese laws and regulations are not so different from the Spanish. After you understand the culture you will realize that it isn´t so hard like that. I will suggest you the Silver Coast, because not only has one of the biggest British communities in the country, but also capable to provide whatever environment you will require. There is also a couple of expats ladies clubs where they meet every two weeks, for a coffee morning, where they help each other with the day by day way of living in Portugal. It is also in general half hour away from Lisbon airport. There are several B&Bs run by expats on the Silver Coast, if you decide to visit. To finalize, when and where you find your property find your own solicitor, (you don´t need a lawyer). He will guarantee that all the paper work and legal requirements are achieve, and he also can help with the negotiation as whatever price is on, there is always a good margin for negotiation, taking in consideration the way the market is today. I will suggest you to use a local solicitor, (area of purchase), as in general he will be able to get anything between 5 to 10% of the asking price
John999


----------



## beverleyp

We are doing just that in October. 6 months in an apartment in Sao Martinho then if we like it we will rent a villa or house inland a bit to get a flavour of it and hopefully find something to buy. 
Done so much research, I think I could almost write a book! Well, not really. I found out today I cant have my car for more than 183 days which is a bind.
Can't help with areas at this time, but someone will reply to you. There is a very helpful man called Osmostra who frequents this site often and replies with some very useful info every time. Your question was asked by my wife I think, so scroll through the links and you will find it.

Good luck. Keep in touch.

Peter




paul44 said:


> Hi everyone this is my first post here although I have been on to the Spanish forum before.
> I am looking for info on relocating to Portugal with the wife our first thought was Spain but there seems so many rules and regulations over there that I'm beginning to think its not worth it I hope someone will tell me Portugal is not so bad!!!!!!
> 
> Our requirements are pretty normal we don't need school's because our kids are grown up and I was lucky enough to retire last year at 50 and we are ok money wise so don't need to work anymore
> 
> I would really appriciate if someone could help us with suggestions on nices places to look at needs to be within walking distance of shops,bars, ect as I don't want to do much driving.
> 
> our plan is to rent for 5-6 months next summer to get a feel first then consider buying if we like it maybe somewhere along the coast? although not adverse to inland either would be nice to have a british community around as well (we are originally from london)
> 
> I know this is a bit vague but any help to get us started/thinking would be appriciated
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## mdexpat

Paul if you are retired, Portugal is one of the best places to retire... "Europe´s West Coast!!"

Forget about the "cheap cost of living" 3rd world country´s.

Lisbon the capital of Portugal was named safest city in Europe

Im working in London, and i can tell you i would never retire here!

I want to retire in the "Pleasure island: Madeira" 



> Despite being Portuguese, the island of Madeira has a reputation for attracting English pensioners with its year-round sunshine, genteel hotels and botanical beauty. The pace of life may be slow but visitors love the colonial-style ambience.
> 
> The climate and landscapes of this mid-Atlantic outpost are sub-tropical – temperatures reach 22C degrees in summer and seldom fall below 16C degrees during the winter – and the towns have a very European flavour. The capital, Funchal, offers a mix of charming old streets with Portuguese restaurants, smart shops and a long stretch of harbour with fishing boats.
> 
> New direct flights from the UK and a push on facilities, such as golf courses and spa hotels, have increased the island's appeal among investors.


----------

